# 2021 Kymco MXU 450i Plow Build Thread



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

With supply chains in dissarray right now there are NO brand new SUZ/HON/YAM machines to be had anywhere near me and the end of the drought is nowhere in sight so I am going a different route and trying a Kymco. I figured "why not?", they've been in business over 40 years and make machines/components for other manufacturers including this years 2022 ARGO Explorer's, I believe. The price is definitely right and still cheaper than many used machines out there right now.

This machine is only going to be used for plowing and towing a big dump cart, sweeper and aerator... no real trail riding, jumping, etc.

Here she is on Day One





racks temporarily removed while mods are being done



Im kinda liking how the front tire looks on the back, plus the narrower contact patch should improve traction for plowing. Hmmmm. Disregard the upside down drawbar, it is only temporary



And the work begins...

Installed a KFI winch tonight



Might move the controller so its down low instead of up high, not sure yet.



Mounted the solenoid in a cavity under the seat





for the plow setup I have chosen to go Warn

Attached is their universal plow mount and it fits great



The push tube



Now just waiting for the plow moldboard and a set of "winter specific" tires and wheels.

.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice Hope that works out well for you.

I'm a Honda ATV guy as they will last forever and alway's start.

Heated Grips and Thumb is a must for me for plowing now as well. 

How big is the engine How much does the ATV weight and front locker on it?

what type of transmission does it have?


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks

I like Honda's too. My first experience on a powered vehicle was at age 9 in 1979 on an early 70's Honda ATC 90. We used it to tow a tobaggan in fields and slingshot whoever was on it around corners. Tons of fun.



This Kymco is 450cc and weighs 602lbs (a Foreman weighs 646lbs), has a dual range CVT and comes with a locking front.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice How fast can you shift from F to R on it? 

Have to like the lockinig front Diff!
My next plowing ATV is gonna have that if I ever buy something newer.

what is the turning radius? I due like my rancher 350 for the sharper turning vs the lumber foreman but the foreman has more pushing power.


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

It shifts well and in 2wd the radius is similar to my last quad, a KQ300, but the steering effort is definitely easier with this one. Maybe its a geometry thing.

The moldboard was delivered today





A 60" might be a bit much for this machine but I'm glad I got it because when angled to the right the overhang just clears the track width of tires on the left side. With a 54" the blade-end would be right in line of the center of tires.



The right side has plenty of overhang which will be good for keeping the tires out of that snow that often falls back into the cleread path



Had to modify the bottom of this end retainer part to get it to clear the cutting edge and it I still dont like the way the bottom left corner of it is angled down because it could catch something and then things get ugly real quick so its gonna be ground down a bit more. I thought this part was a direct fit deal but I guess its for the non-tapered plows only.





The angle of attack is set to the middle and the skids are lowered all the way down which gives about 1/8" clearance at this angle setting





Next up are the tires and wheels!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice, your making good progress!

I have a 60" plow for my 450 Honda and its great. wish it was wider on the small stuff and then wish it was narrow for the big wet heavy snow falls.

but when making a turn with the plow your tires should stay out of the snow which is nice. 

does this have power steering?

I think that is on my list for the Next quad I buy if/when I decide to get one.


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

no power steering 

Hey, got a question for you...

on your rigs, at full right angle what is this distance? Im thinking I should move the push tube back a few inches.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Ill get you a measurement but If it was me I would leave it where you have it at now. As time goes by on and you plow your side to side lag on the push tubes will increase as the Pin's wear down or the mounting holes oval out due to the stress from plowing. I know my side to side blade slop is alot more than it used to be when it was all new. With the increase in the side to side slop that blade will start to move back towards that front tire.


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok thanks I'll leave it as-is!


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

wheels and tires arrived today.

(4) CST ABUZZ 24x8-12's and (4) 12x7 ITP Delta Steel "5+2" offset wheels (the OEM's are all the same offset)











I use Fluid Film for lube and doing this helps a lot in winter...



These tires should do well for plowing and towing the kids around on a sled



8's look perfect in the rear



got the front spring preload as stiff as she'll go and the rear as soft as she'll go. It doesn't sag too much when lifted

Some final pics







Calling this "done" for now. Hopefully there is a snow event or two before spring hits


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Good luck Hope you get some snow to try it out. Looks Sharp!

are you gonna due Heated Grips/Thumb at all?

How long will it take to plow your driveway and How cold is it on AVG when you have to plow?

25 temp for plowing is nice. -5 and windy is miserable.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I run my front tires at 20-25 PSI to get more lift makes steering easier as well as the front tires have a High center point of contact and then run the rears at 5PSI so that they are softer and get better grip or that is my theory.


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got the fronts at 8 psi and the rears at 5. Will double the psi of the fronts!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

id run at that and then double up on the front and then run that. Run with what seems to work better. this was with my 26" Mudzilla Tires on the 450 Foreman.
to give me a bit more front end height. 

The stock Tires with Chains I run I wanna say I have them flat put the chains on as Tight as I can get them then air the tire up to 10-15 PSI so that the chains stay on the tires tight.


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

The new Kymco was late to the party for 2021/2022 snow plowing but handled some mulch hauling today with ease. The trailer is a Polar "HD Max", its huge and well built


----------



## rm model mack (Feb 5, 2011)

12 yards hauled and spread. It was hot on this day so after the last load I took it around the block for some wind in the face. This machine moves out pretty good!


----------

